# Monster No2 Corsa SRI Z20LEH BY DAN:



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas all Had this little rocket to detail, Belongs to my mate -
300BHP VXR Z20LEH powered Corsa SRI.

If you remember the Ultra Blue Corsa i detailed back in early spring aka the Corsa Monster, This is pretty much the same build car (both owners know each other)
































































Start detailing.....

Full interior pre-clean and shampoo...Vinyl treated to finish























































Engine bay tidy up...



















Wheels cleaned and car ready for pre-clean and shampoo























































Foam doing a grand job of collecting the dirt and getting rid onto floor..





































The Tar Killer!!




























Clayed....




























Exhaust Polished with Autosol..



















Corrected the defects on th erear lights..





































Looking much better...










Lots of defects in paintwork, wet and dry marks mostly....(whiteish haze marks)




























Swirls...




























50/50 shot










Nice clean and clear panels..









































































Wheels Treated to some goodies...



















...Wax and results
































































Been a pleasure working on the car and very pleased with the results...watching it sparkle as it drove away

Thanks
Dan


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dan,

Stunning work as always, I always love reading your write ups. Great combo on silver too - stunning finish, very wet and reflective for Silver!

What a car too, such a superb sleeper!!

Thanks for sharing and have a merry xmas buddy.

Russ.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Dan,
> 
> Stunning work as always, I always love reading your write ups. Great combo on silver too - stunning finish, very wet and reflective for Silver!
> 
> ...


Much appricated Russ ....The write up is was abit of a rush job since spending so much time on the car and christmas eve is here, Would of went into more detail really. I always find silver a challenge like the rest of us but i had plenty of time to make sure i got it as good as possible.

There's a garage that does the corsa conversions up my way so there's quite a few kicking about:doublesho



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


Thanking You


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Brilliant finish, and wow; 300bhp ?! Bet that absolutely flies in such a small car.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lovely, I've always wanted a sleeper Corsa C having owned my own small engined C. I love the look of the cars.

I'd have the Irmscher kit and Irmscher airdam front bumper on mine with irmscher sportstar alloys


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome styling on this car. Corsas always look good with the SRi alloys.

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin job great pics , it looks wet :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work, that foam is THICK. What is it?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice work mate looks grate for a silver.

iv got the 1.8 sri and its a lot of fun but i would love to drop a vxr turbo into it


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> that foam is THICK. What is it?


+1


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cracking job there mate youve done a job to be proud of. 

Only gripe is 300hp and such piddly brakes !!!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Dan


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job and thanks for sharing , what was that snowfoam ?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Everyone for the great comments, Always nice to finish a job and be proud to put your name to it 

As for the snow foam i use Valet Pro normally to produce mega thick foam but on this car is a new non labelled make i am testing out.

Brakes are Corsa VXR 308mm re-drilled disc's to suit 4 stud pattern (all part of the coversion i believe so they must work really well and still able to use 16" sri alloys)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a great corsa, love the wheels and the glossy paint, but 300 bhp, that must seriously go some, for the weight of the car and size.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning job....:thumb:

Looking forward to the snow foam reveal when you can....:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job...snow foam are amazing..


----------



## forde (Feb 22, 2007)

damn ill buy some of that foam when it comes out lol, what kind of concentration were you using?? the car came up great!

i am interested to know what polishes you used and what you used on the rear lights as i have a corsa in the same colour that needs doing quite badly


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Fantastic transformation! 


What dilution ratio did you use for the foaming? Also what is the flow rate of you PW?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice, what foam did you use? It's uber thick!


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for comments...see post #17 about snow foam thanks

Dilution rates was about 30ml to 750ml hot water using a Karcher k6.91 pw (500 lph)

Polish used was menzerna 203s and fg500 in some areas, 203s has enough cut to do rear lights easy


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

wow  :thumb::thumb:


----------



## johandc (May 8, 2011)

Nice job on the car, but lousy job masking your number plate  - Fair enough, on a single picture it's pretty much impossible to tell the full number. But - by using multiple pictures it's possible to "average" out the scrambled bits and deduce the registration number.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work there! As said that snow foam looks awesome..

..and I bet that goes like sh*t of a well greased shovel


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

nice job mate, car looks good.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice bomb exhaust,shiney again...but why pinnacle souvran?and no winter prep?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning Corsa...rare climate control too, looks great, fantastic work gone in to it 

But, "The Guvernor"???....why?


----------

